# Actually looking for Nigi's



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

My youngest daughter finally expressed a real interest in goats but for Nigis. I keep seeing them pop up and I can't deny how gosh darn cute they are.

So, I've finally responded to some ads and am actually really honestly looking for a Nigi to buy. OMG. I never thought we'd go mini. But in talking to the girl child she makes a good case for getting a Nigerian Dwarf 

Keep your fingers crossed for us. Not that we've had luck finding many tested and registered standards.....maybe with their being more Nigi's around, we'll have better luck.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awesome and good luck! looks like you're going to have one of each soon! haha


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

With a lot of luck maybe so. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh good luck I love my minis! Even when they squeeze themselves through every little crack they find lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you find one!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I love my NDs! THey are the best!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME!! You will fall in love with them too 

You are in a good location to find some wonderful genetics too....the NE is full of wonderful ND breeders with quality, healthy Nigerians


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

What everyone else said.  You will LOVE them; Nigerians really are the best.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

In Berwick Maine there is Denbow Acres Farm who is tested and registered she also has ads on uncle henry's has a web site under farm name . she has some really cute nigerians and if you look on uncle henry's the goat kids with the pink blanket with the frogs on it are from this farm


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Rhodalee- that's exactly where we're going tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how exciting!!  good luck!

I know there are plenty of tested Nigie farms in the area  NH, ME, MA, I could go on lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Skyla
If this doesn't pan out, I might hit you up for some names. Though, I do know of one other that has little ones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good  

Did you try OMF?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I've been actively avoiding the Nigi people all year! haha. I only incidentally know about some because they also have standards  So I looked them up and their website says none available but their goats are cute.

I do know of some young ones for sale that are pretty gorgeous. I found an already bred adult (means I don't have to find yet another date) so I'm really hoping she works out. Her dam is a Fairlea.

This will be my 7 yo daughter's goat. She wants milk and cares not one whit about showing. Not yet anyway. So we're going into it with the mindset of a good milker first and a show goat second.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well if you don't find any, I may possibly be willing to sell my three year old doe to her. Just let me know


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

You're awesome Skyla. I'll let you know tomorrow how it went.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We have a mini!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yay!! So glad for you!!  :stars: do we get pics??


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Pics are coming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh goodie!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yay!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a friend who is slowly moving to maine...a trip from Indiana to maine every month or so right now. His significant other is working for Audubon Society. We will have kids in the spring and there are TONS of great Nigerian breeders around here (Indiana)...I'm sure he'd cart 'em for you if you found any out here you liked.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thank you Hallsthirdacrefarm - we have a ton of really amazing ND breeders out here and I did find one. Pics coming in a moment.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Here ya go. Miss Nikki Manaj
Not super great conformation but the child that wanted her wanted a milking goat in the worst way. Though, she just told me she wants to show. I'm afraid to clip her now, the weather is threatening to turn so we'll have to wait to see what the conformation is really like in the spring. I think Miss Nikki will probably do just fine in a 4H show.

She's supposedly bred to a blue eyed polled buck (only a week ago). She is a little gooey making me think she might be in heat so.... we might have to take her back for another date. Either way, as you can tell, my daughter loves her new goat. Now I just need to get her in to do schoolwork or get her to set up a desk out in the barn


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

very cute!! a girl and her goat!!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice!!! She is very pretty


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh she's cute!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh super nice doe. And those pictures with your daughter are too cute! She is a happy girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Both girls are pretty smitten with Nikki.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty!!  and your daughter looks like she absolutely loves her  so happy you found one for her!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thanks  
But it's caused a little dilemma, my older daughter is second guessing if she wants and Obi or a Nigi. The breeder had wee doelings that she really wanted. 

Only 1 more goat this year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! How can you pass such cute little babies 

HeheN


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

easy......I already know all the work they entail


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! But they are so cute and cuddly!  hehe!
and less feed then a big goat  lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They were, and the one I picked up and snuggled was a snuggler and face licker.

I have the power of NO (and the empty budget) on my side.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hehe! :laugh:
Maybe next year


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

well yes, from this girl we just got (she's supposed to be pregnant) there will be hopefully at least one next year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah! I see! That makes sense  LOL!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

And her boyfriend is polled and blue eyed. Fingers crossed for a blue eyed polled doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! Snazzy! And it looks like she could have moonspots? What a snazzy baby that would be!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She does have moonspots! Her boyfriend does too! I almost can't wait to shave her. Maybe I should shave her now and just make her a sweater


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh cool! Can't wait to see what she has! 

I know the feeling!! I have decided I won't clip my girls till spring.. It's just too cold at night here!.. So sad..  I love how they look all nice and clipped


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I know. I love a clipped goat. Gotta sheer my Angora soon. But that's it. It's cooling here too. 50s at night now. Waiting for the frost so I can pick apples


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They just look so nice  

Yumm! Apples are good! I can't wait to go apple picking


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Apple picking followed by apple cider, apple donuts, apple pie, apple crisp, apple sauce, dried apple rings......

And then pumpkins.....

Fall clearly equals food to me. Ok. Maybe all the seasons


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mmmm! My mouth is watering! :drool:

Lol!! But fall and winter have the best 'homey' foods


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi AmyBoogie, you went to check out Denbow Acres? I want some info about them, looking for a buck to breed to. How was it there? I am in Maine also. 
Elli


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some really nice doelings for sale I'm in MA and have a tested herd


----------

